# Walther P99 vs USP Compact



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

I have been researching handguns and am preparing my first purchase but would like some advice. I recently went shooting with my friend who had a USP Compact .45 and I absolutely loved that gun. I really like how the trigger had a defined break point and how that it has the safety. I think the only safety on the Walther is the longer trigger pull with the DA. Am I right? I am looking for my first handgun and cant decide between the two. Although it was my first time shooting a handgun I was on the money at 20 feet, tearing a big hole in the target from multiple rounds hitting the same general area. I also found the .45 recoil wasnt bad at all. I actually found it pretty easy to control. On the other hand the Walther fits my hand honestly, like a glove. It is a perfect fit. The only thing turning me off from the walther is its the James Bond gun and I think it doesnt have a safety. (I dont want to look like a Bond wannabe.)

My main question is which would be a better gun to own as a first gun. I wont be able to conceal carry for 2 years so size isnt that much of an issue. 

Your experience and advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time,

D-Rock


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

You've already done what most will tell you to do...try them out yourself. Pick whichever feels best for you, and whichever feels the safest. I have no problem with the P99 having no safeties, as I don't have any small children around or anything of that sort to inadvertently pull the trigger. Also, with a hammer fired gun, it makes sense to have the hammer cocked and a thumb safety engaged since a lot are single action only (I believe the USP is DA, however). But with the P99 being striker fired, it requires no external safety. All of the safeties are internal, and all you need to do is pull the trigger in order to fire a round. If you do not want to fire the gun, don't ahve your finger on the trigger. Don't think that because the P99 has no user enabled safeties that it is an unsafe gun.

As you've already stated, the P99 feels great. That's about all I can say about it...it's hands down the best gun I've ever held in my hands in terms of feel. I only had the chance to shoot it in .40, which was a shame, since I'm not too fond of that round. Had it been 9mm I probably would've bought it right there.

The safety issue is something that you will have to decide on your own. The P99 is perfectly safe as long as you're not putting your finger on the trigger all the time. Think of it like a Glock...just without the external trigger safety.


----------



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

Yeah I guess you're right about the safety issue. If I decide to carry the P99 when im 21 its nearly impossible for the gun to fire if its in a holster, right? Hows the trigger pull on the P99 since you fired it? If you have fired a USP can you compare the two.

Thanks.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

D-Rock said:


> The only thing turning me off from the walther is its the James Bond gun and I think it doesnt have a safety. (I dont want to look like a Bond wannabe.)


If owning a Walther makes you a Bond wannabe, then owning a Glock makes you a cop wannabe, owning a 1911/M9/92F makes you a Ranger wannabe, owning a Sig 229 makes you a SEAL wannabe, etc. I've never shot a USPc, but my first handgun was a P99c in .40S&W. For a first handgun, the .40 was way too snappy, but in 9mm, I would imagine the gun would be nothing short of amazing. The ergonomics are simply unbeatable for the P99s, and Walther makes a kickass gun.

Don't worry about a safety...if you get the anti-stress, the long and heavy DA trigger pull is more than enough as it's ~11 pounds. You can't accidentally (read: negligently) pull that trigger in DA. And you can always half-cock it back to SA. I wouldn't mind having another P99c in 9mm. The trigger was pretty gritty until I hit around 500 rounds, then it smoothed up. As with most any handgun, it needs to be broken to get a good feel on everything, the trigger included.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

My only complaint with the P99 was the trigger pull, although I shot the AS (anti stress) trigger version. I think the QA (quick action) is much better for me, as it's much like a Glock.

I just didn't like teh ridiculous length you were pulling for DA on the AS. It didn't suite me for target practice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I own a USPc and a P99. My USPc is my 2nd fav pistol.

However, my P99 is my all time fav handgun. It shoots more accurately for me than any other gun I have ever owned - even expensive 1911s.

The ergonomics are excellent too.

The sight radius on the P99 is also a lot longer than it is on the USPc (I used to own a fullsize USP - and the space between the front and rear sights on the P99 is equal to the distance between them on a fullsize USP). I also like that the front and rear sights on the pp9 are completely user adjustable (no need to see a gun smith).

Finally - the A/S trigger is the way to go. The SA pull is so nice. And, the DA pull isn't as heavy as it will be on the HK.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't you mean ....



Shipwreck said:


> ... my *XD45 *is my all time fav handgun. It shoots more accurately for me than any other gun I have ever owned - even expensive 1911s.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Apples and oranges.

You like a .45 USPc and are considering a Walther P99 that only comes in 9mm and .40. A new USP will be over $1,000 and a P99 can be had around $600. The USP is available in 8 action variants, the P99 in 2. A .45 recoil will push, 9mm and .40s snap.

There are other factors besides grip and action to consider. .45 USPc has 8rd mags, .40 P99 has 12rd, 9mm P99 has 15 or 16rds.

Your concerns about safety leads to the recommendation that you take an NRA approved handgun safety course before considering purchasing a handgun.

FWIW, P99s have the best grip of any commercially available gun, a Series 70 1911 will have the best unmodified trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> Didn't you mean ....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No, I don't believe I said that :anim_lol:

Sorry - I like the XD, but it's not my fav or even 2nd fav. Sorry :watching:


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Get the P99 - inexpensive 9mm ammo + "really comfortable gun" = ass-ton of practice.
Of course the magazines are pretty expensive.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

P99 all the way. It's a good choice in .40 or 9mm.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> There are other factors besides grip and action to consider. .45 USPc has 8rd mags, .40 P99 has 12rd, 9mm P99 has 15 or 16rds.


If you go with the P99c, the .40 has an 8-round mag and the 9mm has a 10-round mag. You can always get the extended mags with grip extensions, but it kinda of negates the compactness of the gun.



submoa said:


> FWIW, P99s have the best grip of any commercially available gun


+1. AWESOME ergonomics.


----------



## WVfishguy (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with everything submoa said. Dude knows his stuff.

My Walther P99 AS is the best gun I've owned, and I've owned a lot, including HKs. Great ergos. Handled a P99c yesterday, it's very similar.

I just bought a Steyr M40-A1, and it's a real winner, too. Ergos similar to the Walther. If you like the P99, you might also may like the Steyr. 

Shot 100 rounds from the Steyr today, no malfunctions, very accurate. Heavier than the Walther. 

Steyrs are very inexpensive right now, around $400 NIB - I'm not sure why.

Those Austrians and Germans make great guns.

BTW - I LOVE .40 caliber.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

With due respect, I have never taken to the 99AS. The feel in my hand and the trigger have never been able to perform with me. I have tried---and tried----but to no avail. It is easy to shoot, it is without a performance flaw, it is well made and it is desired by many. But--- 

I am in love with BHPs and find them to perform much better with me. It's not entirely a "metal vs plastic" thing because the HK P2000 performs well. SIGs, of course, are also in the "well" grouping. 

It is good that we all do not "lust" for the same gun because then, the BHPs would be hard to find.

Dave


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

Joeywhat said:


> My only complaint with the P99 was the trigger pull, although I shot the AS (anti stress) trigger version. I think the QA (quick action) is much better for me, as it's much like a Glock.
> 
> I just didn't like teh ridiculous length you were pulling for DA on the AS. It didn't suite me for target practice.


Joey, I don't understand that.

If you're using the pistol for target practice, why wouldn't you just cock the P99 AS to the single-action mode, and use it that way? You merely have to retract the slide less than 1/4", and it's in single-action mode. In single-action, there aren't many pistols that have such a good trigger pull, with very little reset.

It can put the first double action shot into the same group as the single-action shots with my P99 .40, but have to be conscious of pulling straight through.

I ain't gonna go off by accident in the uncocked, double-action mode for sure. The striker is completely at rest.


----------

